# talking to people!



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

i've started saying hi to people and smiling at people i don't know. i've talked to a couple people in my classes. :banana i still have mini panic attacks when i do it, but i'm doing it.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

haha good job!
i sorta had a mini panic attack. Went to local deli to buy a sandwich, some cute girls working there, while waiting for my order, cute girl asks if i want to try some samples while i wait? we chat for a few taste some honey...i'm starting to feel hot and nervous probably some presperiation on my brow... sandwich arrives...relief


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations, adsuperfan! :yay :clap 

Good for you to keep on with it, despite panic attacks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AdSuperFan,

That is awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie
It takes a little getting used to, but it will work! :yes


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

adsuperfan said:


> i've started saying hi to people and smiling at people i don't know. i've talked to a couple people in my classes. :banana i still have mini panic attacks when i do it, but i'm doing it.


Are you on medication?


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

no. i don't really want to be, either. my psychologist just wants me to practice breathing... meds might be a good idea, but he doesn't want me to be dependent on them


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

adsuperfan said:


> no. i don't really want to be, either. my psychologist just wants me to practice breathing... meds might be a good idea, but he doesn't want me to be dependent on them


GLAD TO HEAR!!! :nw I thought you were one of those poor souls that are put on pills to so called 'solve' the problem. When we all know, they're an excuse, cause doctors dont want to do any work.

Good for you! Stay away from them! :whip

Keep updating us on how its coming along


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol I have Paxil fat! 

It takes some thought replacement, too. I need some of that myself - my anxiety has been creeping up as of late. AdSuperFan, stay with us, man!


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm a girl :um ... but thanks for the support! :lol


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

lol. Congratulations on ur improvement!


----------

